# [PCGH Extreme] Screenshot-Contest im Oktober "Shooter"



## Klutten (2. Oktober 2008)

Monatlicher PCGHX-Community Screenshot-Contest​ 
So bald ihr den folgenden Banner in Zukunft auf der PCGH-Hauptseite oder hier im Forum erspäht, heißt es aufgepasst, denn wir veranstalten innerhalb der Community ab sofort einen regelmäßigen Screenshot-Contest mit dicken Preisen! Die Dauer eines Wettbewerbes wird immer einen ganzen Monat betragen und natürlich mit attraktiven Themen gespickt sein.

Lasst die Spiele beginnen - im Oktober mit dem Thema "Shooter"!

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gesucht sind die *besten Screenshots aus einem Shooter *wie Unreal Tournament, Crysis, Call of Duty, F.E.A.R., Battlefield, ARMA und vielen mehr. Solltet ihr euch nicht sicher sein, ob euer Spiel hier zugelassen ist, nutzt bitte den unten verlinkten Diskussions-Thread. *Ganz wichtig* - Screenshots von Spielen die auf dem Index stehen, also zum Beispiel Return to Castle Wolfenstein oder Gears of War, dürfen nicht gepostet werden! 

Ihr habt bis zum *23.10.08 um ~12 Uhr *die Möglichkeit, Bilder in diesem Thread zu posten. Die Bilder dürfen allerdings nicht breiter als 900 Pixel sein und müssen direkt im Forum als Anhang hochgeladen und verlinkt werden. Bilder externer Hoster bleiben unberücksichtigt. Wir treffen dann bis zum *26.10.08* eine Auswahl der besten 20 Bilder, die anschließend in einer Umfrage ab dem *27.10.08* von allen angemeldeten Usern der Community bewertet werden können. Die drei Bilder mit den meisten Stimmen gewinnen dann die jeweils ausgelobten Preise. Zum nächsten Monatsanfang beginnt dann der nächste Contest.

Wie ihr die Bilder im Forum hochladen und im Thread verlinken könnt, erfahrt ihr in diesem Thread: 
[HowTo] Bilderupload im Forum


*Teilnahmebedingungen:*


 Ihr müsst Mitglied bei PCGH-Community sein.
Ihr müsst den Screenshot eines Shooters hochladen, den ihr selbst gemacht habt. Ingame oder Cutscene ist egal.
Screenshots von indizierten Spielen werden kommentarlos gelöscht.
In diesem Thread wird nicht diskutiert, hier werden Bilder hochgeladen.
Die maximale Bildbreite beträgt 900 Pixel.
Der Screenshot muss direkt im Forum hochgeladen werden, Bilder von Imagehack und Co. werden nicht berücksichtigt.
Die Bilder dürfen - außer in der Größe - nicht nachbearbeitet werden, Wasserzeichen hinzuzufügen, ist erlaubt.
Die Bilder wurden von Euch persönlich gemacht.
Es gilt: *1 Posting pro User mit bis zu 3 Bildern*. Weitere Postings eines Users werden kommentarlos entfernt.
Die Bilder *müssen *als Vollbild ins Posting eingefügt werden.
Manipulationsversuche beim Bilder-Quickpoll führen zum Ausschluss und zur Sperre in diesem Forum.
Der Rechtsweg ist wie immer ausgeschlossen.

Damit dieser Thread lediglich gültige Beiträge erhält, nutzt bitte den Diskussions-Thread für jegliche Anfragen. Dorthin werden auch alle Beiträge verschoben, die in diesem Thread unerwünscht oder ungültig sind:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...diskussion-screenshot-contest-im-oktober.html



*Die Preise für den Monat Oktober findet ihr im Anhang dieses Beitrags.*

1. Platz -> Ein AXP Netzteil mit 800 Watt
2. Platz -> Eine MSI NX 8800 GT
3. Platz -> Unreal Tournament III
4. Platz -> Die Unreal Tournament - Anthologie​


----------



## mad1977 (3. Oktober 2008)

hier ein paar von stalker cs




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## n0th1ng (3. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fransen (3. Oktober 2008)

Ich kann es nicht lassen.

ArmA:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





BiA: HH




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Crysis(Warhead):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RažoR (3. Oktober 2008)

Hey @ all

...so hier mal 3 Screens von CoD2




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Phoenix- (3. Oktober 2008)

Moin

Crysis Warhead



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


GTA San Andreas 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Crysis



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FinalHeaven (3. Oktober 2008)

Wie gut, dass es nur Screenshots sein müssen und keine Videos. Dann fallen hier die 5 Fps im "Very High"-Modus nicht auf. 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## No0dle (3. Oktober 2008)

UT3:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Crysis:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klutten (3. Oktober 2008)

*Wer sich wundert, warum sein Posting verschoben wurde, der beachte bitte die wichtigsten Teilnahmebedingungen
-> nur maximal 900 Pixel breite und als Vollbild eingebundene Bilder werden gewertet!!! <-*​


----------



## drogado (3. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Menthe (3. Oktober 2008)

So mal was von mir das gute alte Bf2 und UT3




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Timothy (3. Oktober 2008)

Crysis, Far Cry und Call of Duty 4




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mojo (3. Oktober 2008)

Oh nein ez is mir Timothy zuvor gekommen. Ich war so damit beschäftigt Screens zu machen. Nja ich post das CoD4 Bild trotzdem.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlackDeath (3. Oktober 2008)

Hi,

hier ein paar von mir.

1.Crysis



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2.Crysis Warhead



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


3.Unreal Tournament 3



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Player007 (3. Oktober 2008)

Bioshock




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Battlefield Vietnam

http://images.pctflux.net/20081003093815/thumb_0_tmp.jpg


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Crysis Warhead
http://images.pctflux.net/20081003243915/thumb_0_tmp.jpg



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß


----------



## RuNNer90 (3. Oktober 2008)

Battlefield 2 Mod- Battleracer





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Battlefield 2- Medipacks anyone?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Battlefield 2 - Friss staub^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## boss3D (3. Oktober 2008)

Dann will ich mich auch mal beteiligen ... 

Wie unschwer zu erkennen > Warhead:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG, boss3D


----------



## alexirsi (3. Oktober 2008)

Um mal vom Crysis-Einheitsbrei abzulenken:

2x Stalker Clear Sky
1x Garry's Mod




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vln_Thomas (3. Oktober 2008)

Hier _*meine **Bilder*_: 

_*Nr 1)*_ ist *Crysis *
_*Nr 2*_ und *3)* ist Call of Juarez, ein *Westernshooter




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*


----------



## SchwarzerAfghane (3. Oktober 2008)

So hier mal meine 3. Screenshots von Crysis




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## burns (3. Oktober 2008)

ArmA 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pcfreak_T92 (3. Oktober 2008)

So hier mal Frontlines: Fuel of War




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheSlayedGuardian (3. Oktober 2008)

Hier erstmal nen schöööner Headshot und noch 2 Impressionen aus Crysis Warhead 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bennz (3. Oktober 2008)

Ma drei Bilders von mir.

Biahh



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Biahh



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Code Of Honor 2 Conspiracy Island



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rabensang (3. Oktober 2008)

Hier mal Crysis




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZeP_Jonny (3. Oktober 2008)

warum wohl so viele crysis screans dabei sind???
kann ich garnicht verstehen^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EpeeNoire (3. Oktober 2008)

Sorry für den ersten Post, ich hab die Breite mit der Höhe verwechselt. Wird nicht wieder vorkommen. Jetzt die Screens im richtigen Format:

Absturzstelle



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Panzer



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sonnenpalme



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Alle Screens sind Crysis + Mster-Config 3.01


----------



## tob9150 (3. Oktober 2008)

*Crysis:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Crysis:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Xreal (kostenloser Shoter):*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mindfuck (3. Oktober 2008)

*Battlefield 2*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zewasoftis (3. Oktober 2008)

Crysis




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Crysis Warhead



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



COD4



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SmallDragon (3. Oktober 2008)

Counterstrike Source



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Counterstrike Source



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Teamfortress 2



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darkness08 (4. Oktober 2008)

Ich mach auch mal mit ^^

Einmal Call of Duty 4




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und einmal Unreal Tournament 3




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HuMmZ (4. Oktober 2008)

Jericho



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Call of Duty 4



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Crysis Warhead



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bogomil22 (4. Oktober 2008)

*Screenshot vom User "Bogomil22" [Contest Shooter/Oktober]*

*Crysis:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Crysis:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Crysis Warhead:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B0MB3RPIL0T (4. Oktober 2008)

Hier ein paar Exemplare von mir aus Call of Duty 4.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kone (4. Oktober 2008)

so nach meinem kleinem missgeschick gestern jetzt screens von echten shootern 

Timeshift ingame:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Half Life 2 episode 2 ingame:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Timeshift Vorspann:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hoffe es gefällt


----------



## kmf (4. Oktober 2008)

Ein Pic welches mich damals fast zum Heulen gebracht hat ...  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## weeman22 (4. Oktober 2008)

Call of Duty 4




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Medina (4. Oktober 2008)

So, hab extra CoD4 nochmal durchgezokkt um gescheite Screens machen zu können, und vor allem welche die noch nicht gepostet wurden, soweit ich gesehen habe




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




greetz


----------



## area50 (4. Oktober 2008)

Hier mal was von mir:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AMD (4. Oktober 2008)

Man soll zwar nicht Diskutieren aber ein Cutszene verbot wäre mal gut... das hat sonst nicht viel mit können zu tun weil in einer Cutszene eine Taste zu drücken ist nicht gerade schwer 
Ich verlange und will eig. auch gar keine Antwort aber man sollte es wenigstens zur Kenntnis nehmen.

Naja auch mal was von mir, *INGAME*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## adler93 (4. Oktober 2008)

Dann will ich hier doch auch mal einen aus Call of Duty 4 zeigen :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jake Dunn (5. Oktober 2008)

Warhead (InGame nicht Nachbearbeitet) 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darkdriver (5. Oktober 2008)

Schööön, Feuerwerk!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da will wohl einer in die Freiheit fliegen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nordkoreanisches Pflichtbewusstsein. Bereits tot und trotzdem wird die Straße bewacht:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grey (5. Oktober 2008)

Unreal Tournament 3




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Unreal II




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kane&Lynch: Dead Men




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LionelHudz (5. Oktober 2008)

So, hier mal nen paar Klassiker, mal sehen wer Sie erkennt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## klofinga (5. Oktober 2008)

so da versuch ich auch mal wieder mein glück...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b34tnu (5. Oktober 2008)

Warhead Ingame




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## moddingfreaX (5. Oktober 2008)

Heute mal meine Screenshots unter dem Decknamen "OLYMPIA 2008 Beijing bzw. athletische Tätigkeiten der asiatischen Gegner aus *Frontlines*: *Fuel of War!" *


Um kurzerhand vor mir zu flüchten macht dieser Asiate spontan einen physisch unkorrekten aber dennoch sehr akrobatischen Salto über die Ballustrade!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die beste Stelle im Spiel ist die Explosion der 2 Atombomben. Hier in der allerersten Stufe (im Spiel 1000... mal heftiger) dargestellt!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und schließlich noch die große Rakete , die es zu Zerstören gilt !




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cruzr91 (5. Oktober 2008)

soo ich schmeiß auch mal meine screenies dazu^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



beide von hl3 ep1, vllt. gefallen se euch ja 

mfg,
cruzr91


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (5. Oktober 2008)

Hier 1 x BF2 und 2 x UT3



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pasknalli (5. Oktober 2008)

So das ist dann mal mein Beitrag zum Thema Shooter^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon - Advanced Warfighter 2


----------



## B4umkuch3n (5. Oktober 2008)

HIHI
es gitb was zu gewinnen da bin ich doch gerne dabei




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XstarTT (5. Oktober 2008)

So hier nen paar screen von mir aus Brothers in Arms Hells Highway, Mercenaries 2 und Frontlines ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MFG
Tobias


----------



## Langamer92 (6. Oktober 2008)

Hey ho,
hier kommen meine Bilder.. 
Entstanden sind alle bei Call of Duty 2...


Call of Duty 2




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Call of Duty 2




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Call of Duty 2




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hoffentlich gewinne ich mal was ^^


----------



## xaxis (6. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AnDCrySis (6. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Parvus (6. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (6. Oktober 2008)

Nun mal ich....

*2x Crysis Warhead.....keine Action, sondern zeigt irgendwie den Wahnsinn des Krieges..

* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Einmal Stalker CS*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mfg


----------



## usopia (7. Oktober 2008)

1. HL2-EP2



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2. HL2-EP2



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3. Warhead



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rico (7. Oktober 2008)

ThugAngel87, Fifa ist schon nen geiler shooter, ist wohl ein wenig überflüssig hier 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jupph (7. Oktober 2008)

Hier mal meine Warhead Pics




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## theLamer (7. Oktober 2008)

Meine pics : (Zugegeben, die  Spiele sind etwas angestaubt, ST war aber auf der PCGH drauf^^) 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cionara (8. Oktober 2008)

Crysis




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AlexKL77 (8. Oktober 2008)

Und nochmal Crysis:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bonkic (8. Oktober 2008)

nicht so super high-end, aber ich hoffe es gefällt trotzdem. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spanky (9. Oktober 2008)

Bis jetzt sind die posts noch übersichtlich, wahrscheinlich die Ruhe vor dem Sturm 
Infernal + Red Ocean



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jimmy1234 (11. Oktober 2008)

Einmal Crysis Warhead und 2-mal Crysis.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PS-GOTT (11. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slain (11. Oktober 2008)

man ist das heute wieder Crysis/Warhead lastig 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Methos (11. Oktober 2008)

Hey Leute,

auch Ich bin vollkommen überrascht, warum so viele Screenshots von *Crysis* und *Warhead* hier drin sind. Aber wenn wir schomma dabei sind, kommen noch drei dazu (Crysis)!!! Warum das wohl so ist?!?!








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrashStyle (11. Oktober 2008)

MAl ich!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 3utcho (12. Oktober 2008)

zu Abwechslung S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Clear Sky 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Naiuluj (12. Oktober 2008)

Crysis Bug (Immer wenn ich einen leeren Raketenwerfer trage  :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MOHA Bug:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## uk3k (12. Oktober 2008)

na dann...
einmal Crysis @ UHQ



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



einmal Crysis WarHead @ Enthusiast



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lordghost (12. Oktober 2008)

*Blub*

Ohh Crysis Screenshots, mal was neues xD

Chaser Schneeman
Call of Duty Waffen
und das blutende Deus Ex 2 Hologram 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ReVan1199 (12. Oktober 2008)

Und weiter geht es mit Crysis Bildern 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## toon_93 (12. Oktober 2008)

Hab ein paar bilder von Call of Duty 2 reingestellt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zizzler (12. Oktober 2008)

... und ein paar aus Teil 4 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## butter_milch (13. Oktober 2008)

Mein Gott, ich wünschte die Leute würden aufhören mehrere Bilder hochzuladen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OeffOeff (13. Oktober 2008)

Dann poste ich hier auch mal mein Schaf-Soldaten 

1&3 = Bia HH
2 = FarCry 2




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SlimShady99 (13. Oktober 2008)

hl² OHNE cinematic Mod:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und MIT Mod:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Screenshots stammen - wie unschwer zu erkennen - aus HL² 
MfG Slimshady99


----------



## rETRo (13. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


The Suffering, gibts schon mittlerweile für lau


----------



## Azrael Gamer (15. Oktober 2008)

Call of Duty 4 Bug: Granate explodiert nicht, wenn man sie direkt in den Boden schießt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## benjasso (15. Oktober 2008)

Das kennt ihr ja



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und hier ein Spiel was noch nicht vertreten ist, wenn ich richtig gesehen habe



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rygel (16. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Joul91 (16. Oktober 2008)

Hier mein Beitrag dazu: Crysis, HL2, UT3




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zaphod (16. Oktober 2008)

Oh Rygel auch dabei, dann sinken gleich die Chancen um einige Prozent 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


STALKER + Clear Sky



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hyos (17. Oktober 2008)

Hi 
hab da mal einen von Half-Life 2 Episode One




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _Snaker_ (17. Oktober 2008)

Hier drei Screenshots die ich in Crysis Warhead aufgenommen habe




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## T_VIRUS (17. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cavalera (17. Oktober 2008)

So hier mal ein screen aus Clive Barkers Jericho, Painkiller und TF2 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Struggy (17. Oktober 2008)

Timeshift 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


UT3 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg

Struggy


----------



## Dexperate (17. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Clear Sky


----------



## GF3lla (17. Oktober 2008)

Ich versuch mein Glück mal mit HL² EP1, Bioshock und dem genialen Enemy Territory Quake Wars:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Driftking007 (18. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Meine Crysis Bilder von der map Jungle


----------



## Schattenschritt (18. Oktober 2008)

Hab auch mal 2 gemacht...
(man beachte das ,,coole'' Wasserzeichen )
Topic--> BIAhh
vielleicht folgt noch eins!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## towky (18. Oktober 2008)

dürfte ja bekannt sein ... 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


... crysis warhead


----------



## jay.gee (19. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DominikZepp (19. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Semih91 (19. Oktober 2008)

Endlich habe ich es hinbekommen meine CoD2 Bilder hochzuladen 
Im .zip sind die 3 Bilder in höheren Auflösungen und da sieht es deutlicher aus nicht so verpixelt 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frubba (19. Oktober 2008)

viele gute screenshots hier 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Travis (19. Oktober 2008)

- Conflict: Denied Ops



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IAN (20. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Jo, wirklich viele gute Screenies hier.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 5t0ne (20. Oktober 2008)

@IAN glaub musst Bildbreite ändern (900 Pixel) und noch als Vollbild ins Posting eingefügt werden. 
Crysis Warhead



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@IAN glaub in dem Thread darf nicht diskutiert werden, nur Bilder hochladen


----------



## Gunnjorn (21. Oktober 2008)

dann wollen wir mal 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


3x Jericho



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Franky1402 (22. Oktober 2008)

*Screenshot User: "Franky" ||Contest: Shooter (Oktober)*

*Crysis Warhead*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Crysis Warhead*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Crysis Wars*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## johnnyGT (22. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jycano (22. Oktober 2008)

Hallo ich liefer dann auch mal meine Beitrag dazu.
Der Screenshot ist aus Hitman : Blood Money , das HUD habe ich über das integriertem cheatmenü deaktiviert, welches sich durch hinzufügen der Zeilen "Enableconsole 1
Enablecheats 1" in der "HitmanBloodMoney.ini",  im Spiel durch drücken von "ALT+C" aktivieren lässt.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Übrignes verzichte ich diesesmal bewusst auf ein Wasserzeichen.


----------



## Spyware (22. Oktober 2008)

So, dann bin jetzt mal ich dran 

Das erste Bild ist vor kurzem in Starwars Battlefront II entstanden:
-->mein Siegbild 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als 2. und 3. Bild habe ich noch zwei alte Farcry-Shots (dabei konnte ich mich nicht entscheiden...habe so viele):

Das Bild zeigt eine polierte Fresse und fette Muskeln die schon aus dem   Hemd schauen  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und als Abschluss ein Screenshot aus Farcry nachts am Meer:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin schon gespannt ob einer von uns mit den Crysis-Jüngern mithalten kann


----------



## xxMasterxx (23. Oktober 2008)

So meine hier.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SplaT (23. Oktober 2008)

Altbekanntes 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 3uzz (23. Oktober 2008)

upps fast vergessen heute ist ja Stichtag, Auswahl ist ja riesig, probier es mal hier mit 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und nochmal Clear Sky



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Burning-Man (23. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab mich dann auch mal drangesetzt...
Hier mein Ergebnis 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## uepanders (23. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gameslover (23. Oktober 2008)

Prey 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klutten (23. Oktober 2008)

Die Teilnahmezeit ist mit dem heutigen Tage beendet. Redaktion und Moderation machen sich nun an die Arbeit, die 20 Sreenshots für die Umfrage bereitzustellen.

Wir danken schon einmal für eure rege Teilnahme.


----------

